# Fire, Water, Led lights on a table next to your glass of wine! See pic!



## Don2222 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello

This is cool and hot!
http://www.cjshearthandhome.com/cjs...n-water-and-fire-table-with-led-lights?page=2

Made in USA

Build your own
Fire and Water Ignition
http://www.cjshearthandhome.com/cjs...-water-surface-ignition-system-propane?page=8
Fire and Water SS Rings
http://www.cjshearthandhome.com/cjs...-and-12-inch-stainless-steel-fire-ring?page=2


----------



## thedude110 (Aug 3, 2014)

Too much going on here for me -- not sure I could enjoy it without a good buzz!


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 5, 2014)

$4K...I don't think so


----------

